# Worth county



## DaddyPaul (Sep 13, 2004)

My end of Worth county was dead!  Saw some deer leaving peanut fields on the way to the stands but no deer dared cross my path while on stand.  I did see three big longbeards and that was cool, because they have never seen birds on this piece in the past.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Dp.....*

I got relatives in Worth.....

They live in Sylvester......

Big County!!!!!!!

Good Deer Country!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 14, 2004)

My lease is about three miles south of Sylvester on 33 I think?  Seen some at night and in the morning but nothing in the daylight.  It'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 14, 2004)

You were probably more fired up about the long beards!!!

I did see the group that we videoed the last day of the season in Plains, this past Saturday.  They are getting bigger!!

ML


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 10, 2004)

Not much to show for about 10 hours on stand in Worth county.  Plots are getting hammered but not seeing much.  We did see a decent tall racked buck kinda hounding a doe and a yearling about 12:30PM Sat.  We were at the sign in box and they almost ran over us.  Sat afternoon, no deer seen.  Sun AM hunt, 1 big spike and 3 does.  It has to pick up in Worth sooner or later.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 18, 2004)

3 of us in camp this weekend.  We saw a bunch of deer and one member took a doe Saturday PM.  I think the tally is 1 8pt, 3 6pt's, 1 5pt, 1 3pt, 2 spikes and 12 does.  I saw the 8pt Sun AM and had him right at 105"s, give or take a couple either way.  He was pretty but not what I drove to Worth county for.  I can only imagine what it will be like during the rut!  Deer responded to calls pretty good, I even had a big doe come in immediately following a rattling sequence!  Come on November.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 7, 2004)

They are just about right on our lease!  Heard some fighting and had some smaller bucks respond to rattling and grunt calls.  3 of us hunted the weekend and I think we saw 9 different bucks but not the big ones yet.  A couple of the 8 pointers will push 115" or so.  A guest took a 16.5" 8pt that weighed 215lbs the day before I got there.  Can't wait to get back up there Thursday night!


----------



## Jim McRae (Nov 8, 2004)

Paul, trust me, it's fixin to be right in Worth, you should see some whoppers around there. If you aren't too far, go by Moree's Country Store, next to it is Bowie Box and check out some of the Worth Co. deer on their walls. I don't know road #'s but it on the Doerun/ Albany Hwy.


Jim M.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 15, 2004)

Some does are definitely coming into heat.  Saw a lot of chasing the past few days but had to come home and wash some clothes, get some kisses and check in at work.  I saw three bucks chasing the same little doe Sunday AM, and Saturday PM I saw two bucks chasing a different doe.  I think that in the next week or 10 days it should bust wide open on my lease.  In 4 days I saw 3 8pts, 1 6pt, 1 4pt, 2 3pts, 1 spike and probably 25 does.  Things are picking up and one of the 8's was crowding 130"s but never gave me a shot, the others were in the 105-110 range.


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 15, 2004)

We had 7 hunters on our Worth lease Friday & Saturday.  We saw 18 bucks, but only one hunter saw chasing.  The largest buck was a 120" 8 pt.  Every doe I saw had fawns with her.  I called in 3 or 4 of the 5 bucks I saw with a combination of rattling, grunting, and the can.  They were loving the can.  I watched two bucks work scrapes.  Almost every scrape we saw was clean, another sign they are not running hard yet.  The next couple of weeks should be great in Worth as the does start coming in.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 20, 2004)

Same story as last weekend.  Some chasing and lots of little bucks spotted but no shooters.  I saw 2 nice little 8's and a few smaller bucks and a heap of does.  All the scrapes are still getting worked daily too?  I don't know if the weather still has the rut a little behind or what, but I wouldn't figure the scrapes would be getting worked like this if it was wide open.  A local processor says he is not getting many big bucks in yet either.  Maybe some cooler weather will set it off?


----------



## Timberman (Nov 20, 2004)

Used to hunt around Hinsonton in Mitchell and had the opportunity to hunt Aultman Forest on 33 a couple times in the 80's. Between Thanksgiving and Christmas back then was when the big boys died. Either that or first thing while still in a summer pattern.

I'll be in Decatur Co. mid December. Should be right bout then especially if it gets cold. I can't wait to see a center pivot and harvested corn fields.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 22, 2004)

*Worth Co.*

my buddy reported to me that they had taken a nice 10pt and a 11pt last saturday, all from the same stand. they both green scored in the 140's.

they also saw many smaller bucks and does all weekend.


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 16, 2004)

*...*

....


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*...*

...


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 31, 2004)

*...*

...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 2, 2005)

12-30 and 12-31 I sat for 17.5 hours combined these two days and saw a spike and a doe in the last couple of minutes of daylight Sat. PM.  Nothing much stirring, didn't even see the dang hogs this trip.  4 other hunters hunted for 6 days prior to my arrival and had seen a whopping 2 deer the whole time.  I felt like I did pretty good to see 2 in 2 days!  One more week, it ain't over yet!


----------

